# Bandit Deep Divers



## Spike Dog

Is anybody making and selling custom Bandits?

I've looked around a little and all i can find are standard colors.

Thanks


----------



## jamesbalog

I know for sure Domka Outdoors is painting them


----------



## FISHIN 2

Facebook. Dead walleye society


----------



## Spike Dog

I just contacted Domka. Thanks James.

I will check out Dead walleye society later (I don't do FB). Thanks FISHIN 2


----------



## FISHIN 2

His website is, www.zscustomlures.com. Great paint jobs. He should become a sponsor, gonna suggest it, Mike


----------



## sady dog

Go with domka.. dude they tore me up some good ones...and they do custom P10's 
colors I would buy in both bandits and P10's
**********
Halloween
Pink Squirrel
Purple Demon
Clear Perch
and there is a silver minnow i forget the name but its a green top-silver sides with purple spots-pink belly


----------



## huntindoggie22

What's the prices for domka? I couldn't find any on the website.


----------



## Spike Dog

huntindoggie22 said:


> What's the prices for domka? I couldn't find any on the website.


Huntindoggie I sent you a PM


----------



## Spike Dog

I found some Customs through Domka. Aaron (734) 968-0803


----------



## itsbeal

What’s huffington chrome look like?


----------



## man164

www.erieoutfitters.com will likely cover any of your Lake Erie fishing needs..... if not there certainly www.fishusa.com will.

I know they both offer standard and custom bandits.....prices vary....


----------



## Gottagofishn

There’s a bunch of folks that paint custom hardbaits... JT’s, Warrior, Eriegardless, DJ and more.
Way more colors than I have cash...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I was a member of Domka’s crankbait of the month for awhile. They were absolutely the WORST custom painted baits I ever bought! No attention to detail with paint on the bills, very rough spots on the baits and I received 2 lures that weren’t even clear coated. But I had previously bought a few of their custom lures at a bait shop and they seemed fine. I guess I would still buy their lures that I can inspect first but would never order any from them again.


----------



## Junebug2320

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I was a member of Domka’s crankbait of the month for awhile. They were absolutely the WORST custom painted baits I ever bought! No attention to detail with paint on the bills, very rough spots on the baits and I received 2 lures that weren’t even clear coated. But I had previously bought a few of their custom lures at a bait shop and they seemed fine. I guess I would still buy their lures that I can inspect first but would never order any from them again.


I won a “raffle” for crankbait of the month from Domka. Some were decent colors and others were obvious “leftovers.” No complaints though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike Dog

Thanks for the responses guys, I appreciate it.

I don't know if you noticed or not, but I created this thread 5 years ago when Bandits were just starting to get popular.

It looks like this one got resurrected by the "Recommended Reading" feature.

Back to the topic - yeah, you can pretty much buy custom bandits just about anywhere now. I like to buy them at Magee East General Store or Happy Hooker so I can help support local small businesses.


----------



## captainshotgun

Janns has them & they are are a sponsor too.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I personally dislike the way old threads pop up randomly. Yeah, nice reading but can create a waste of time answering old threads. My Dad always use to tell me I wasn’t paying attention. Sigh... he was right again.


----------



## ducknut141

I wish they would do away with the* Recommended Reading *


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I like it, just made it a habit to check the date on everything before I reply.


----------

